# Is it ok to rinse my dogs paws everyday?



## vincentliu89 (Nov 5, 2009)

I walk my dog once a day everyday, since i have carpets and my dog likes to sleep with me, i always wash his paws after a walk. i put him in the tub and just rinse his paws gently.

Will this cause dry skin to the paws? I only use water to rinse, no soap


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

I dunno about everyday, I don't see why not. I do that with Nelson's time to time when its muddy out or whatever.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Sure that's fine, especially since you are just using water. Dr. Karen Becker suggests rinsing paws with water when dogs come in from outside to help allergies. It gets the pesticides and nasty stuff that we humans use on lawns and in our environment off of their paws.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Yep, like Elaine mentioned, it's good to rinse paws for allergy issues. I always rinse/wash paws daily after walks. Mandy has seasonal allergies. I also use a product from Spa Lavish that's a bubble bath treatment for paws.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

I always clean Baci's paws either with baby wipes but a few times a week i use a Aloe and Oatmeal shampoo on his paws ..I usually hold him over the sink because i do not want any other part to get to wet i get his front paws a little wet then add a dab of shampoo than one by one rinse than do the same with his back paws..I can not believe how dirty his little paws get just going around the block...
In the morning i even try to time his walks according to when the sidewalks are just watered down and getting dry so there isn't so much dirt..


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i think its perfectly fine i do that too , if i take dolce on walks


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

I always take a warm washcloth and clean Ollie's paws after being outside. It seem sto help a bit with his biting and licking.


----------

